# Good bulking Cycle without deca



## bccs (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright, I finished up my first cycle last month, 500mg test E/week and want to run a good bulking cycle starting in August.  I was going to do 600 mg test with 300 or 400 mg of deca until I found out that I will likely be drug tested next summer for the Army Medical Corps, and with an 18 month detection window deca is out. What would be a good replacement for gaining mass that will flush out in a few months? I was thinking Tren A at 50 eod to start...opinions

Oh, and before it comes up, the army does test for steroids...it's not standard but a few samples are randomly tested.


----------



## Himik (Apr 18, 2011)

I am not sure that you want to really bulk up before going to army, reason being is there is a shit ton of cardio involved during the training, carrying extra 20 pounds is no fun. If i were you, i'd go for a LB instead of full out bulk season.


----------



## bccs (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not going to boot camp, it the medical corps...the army pays for medical school if you agree to serve for so long as a doctor after you graduate, I just have to pass the physical next summer which involves a drug test


----------



## Imosted (Apr 18, 2011)

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- nandrolone  decanoate [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]18 months  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- nandrolone  phenylpropionate [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]12 months  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- boldenone  undecyclate
- metehenolone enanthate
- trenbolone
- trenbolone  acetate
- injectable methandienone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
5 months  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- testosterone-mix  (Sustanon & Omnadren)
- testosterone enanthate
- testosterone  cypionate[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
3 months  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- oxymetholone
-  fluoxymesterone
- injectabel stanozolol
- formebolone
- drostanolone  propionate[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
2 months  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-  methandienone
- mesterolone
- ethylestrenole
- noretadrolone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
3 weeks  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- oxandrolone
-  oral stanozolol[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
3 weeks  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- testosterone  propionate [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2 weeks [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- testosterone  undecanoate [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 week [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- clenbuterol  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4 days [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]—————————————- 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]use this list to create a good one
[/FONT]


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 18, 2011)

I can say with certainty that they will not test for roids unless they have reason to beleive that you are on... and even then if your unit likes you they wont test you. Plenty of people I knew were on when i served. It is a scare tactic nothing more... you are correct about random screening. when your unit is tested everyone pees and they randomly test samples for recreational drugs only. i was part of the screening process and we NEVER tested for roids for the 4 years I was there.

However, you are right to steer on the side of caution. dropping deca will ease your mind if nothing else.

as for bulkers without deca though there are a million wonderful options. I am not a huge fan of deca anyhow (it is one of the few compounds that makes me sweat like a pig). Tren for sure is a good one 50mg eod is a good place to start. i would vote tren, test, and Androl. 

have fun and be safe


----------



## faon (Apr 19, 2011)

My unit was never tested and I personal shot up about 8 guys, anyways have you looked into dbol!


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 19, 2011)

What about some EQ with a dbol kickstart. EQ will give you nice lean gains and will also help to increase appetite.


----------



## ROID (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't understand , is the army gonna see how much you can bench press ? I would think overall conditioning with a focus on cardio would be more of a benefit than being able to lift heavy.

tell us your history:
age,weight,height, how much did you gain from your previous cycle and how much did you keep?
Maybe try to be honest about your stats. 90% of people come in here asking for help but want to lie about everything.

Without knowing anything about you, I can say you DO NOT need trenbolone.It will kill your cardio.

What was your PCT from last cycle ?


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

I also believe that 2nd cycle is too early for tren.


----------



## bccs (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright, here is my background. I'm 22 just finishing up my senior year of undergad, I came into college at 5'11 and 140 lbs.  I started lifting and bulked up to 205 in 3 years naturally.  I did my test cycle starting in december last year, I ran HCG the entire time up to PCT which was clomid 100/50/50/25.  I finished weighing 225 and could bench 315.  It has been 3 weeks since PCT ended and I currently weigh 222 and can still bench 300. I was very happy with the results and recovery from the first cycle. I want to bulk hard next fall in order to get as much size as possible before I cut in the spring.


----------



## bccs (Apr 19, 2011)

Honestly tren scares me, I don't want to use it if better options are out there...


----------



## BigBird (Apr 19, 2011)

Typically, the Armed Services do not test for aas; HOWEVER, I cannnot speak for the Medical Corps.  Perhaps entry into a Medical Corps requires a test for all and any possibilities above and beyond the typical recreational drug test.  No one can say for sure unless they know for a fact what test the Medical Corps runs as part of its admittance requirements.  Medical Corps where doctors and dentists serve is an ENTIRELY different animal than the Regular Army.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Test and Dbol.


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 19, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Test and Dbol.


 that would be a good place to start.


----------



## ctheman (Apr 19, 2011)

2nd


----------



## ROID (Apr 19, 2011)

bccs said:


> Honestly tren scares me, I don't want to use it if better options are out there...



IMO, there are no better options than tren.

Are you not concerned with being able to pass fitness tests ?

If you wanna pack on a lot of weight then focus on your diet. No combination of gear is going to do much for you unless you are able to consume 5k+ calories ED, quality calories. I need to preach this to myself, it is hard for me to eat enough and if I slip even just for a week or two I drop weight very quickly.

I would keep it simple with just Test and an oral like anadrol or dbol.

Ask heavyiron about a pyramiding cycle where you increase your dosages as the cycle progresses. This will help keep the gains coming during the 2nd half of the cycle.


----------

